# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  بحث شامل عن جريمة ارتداد الشيك فى القانون السورى دون صرف

## هيثم الفقى

بحث شامل عن جريمة ارتداد الشيك فى القانون السورى دون صرف 
جريمة ارتداد الشيك دون صرف


المادة 179 عقوبات

كثر الجدل في الآونة الأخيرة حول إمكانية اعتبار الشيك مجرد ورقة ضمان وبالتالي انتفاء العقوبة الجنائية علي ساحبه في حالة ارتداد الشيك من البنك لعدم وجود رصيد للساحب أو لأي سبب آخر من الأسباب الواردة في المادة 179 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م . فما هي طبيعة الشيك وهل يمكن أن يكون أداة سداد وضمان أيضاً ، وخاصة الشيك "مؤجل الدفع".

لا يتضمن التشريع السوداني إلي الآن أي نص خاص وصريح عن الشيك سوي المادة 76 من قانون الكمبيالات لسنة 1917م والتي تحيلنا بدورها إلي النصوص المتعلقة بالكمبيالة . وقد جاء تعريف الكمبيالة في المادة 3(1) من هذا القانون كما يلي :

"أمر من الساحب إلي المسحوب عليه بأن يدفع عند الطلب مبلغاً نقدياً معيناً إلي المستفيد أو لأمره أو لحامله".

أما تعريف الشيك فقد جاء في المادة 76 علي النحو التالي :

"الصك هو كمبيالة مسحوبة علي مصرف ومستحقة الدفع عند الطلب ، وفيما عدا ما نص علي خلافه فيما يلي تسري علي الشيك أحكام هذا القانون السارية علي الكمبيالة الواجبة الدفع عند الطلب".

الكمبيالة وثيقة هامة في العمل التجاري ، ولها تاريخ طويل . ومن أمثلة الوثائق الهامة الأخرى في العمل اليومي الورقة المالية (Bank note) والشيك . وكثير من القواعد الخاصة بالوثيقة القابلـــــة للتداول (negotiable instrument) توجد في قانون الكمبيالات لسنة 1917م والسوابق القضائية المتعلقة بالموضوع.

معرفة القانون المتعلق بالشيكات تحتاج لمعرفة القواعد التي لم تكن أصلاً تختص بالشيكات فحسب إنما تختص بالوثائق القابلة للتحويل عموماً.

فالوثيقة القابلة للتداول وثيقة تحمل في طياتها التزاماً من شخص لدفع مبلغ من المال لآخر ، ويحمل الأخير الوثيقة دائماً ثم يستلم المبلغ الوارد فيها عندما يحـل الأجل . وقد يرغب في دفع مبلغ ما لطرف ثالث ، فإذا كانت الورقة التي يحملها قابلة للتداول فيمكنه تحويلهـا للطرف الثالث بطريقة تسمح للأخير مطالبة المبلغ من الشخص الملتزم بالدفع أساساً . والطرف الثالث يمكنه بدوره تحويل الوثيقة لطرف رابع وهكذا.

فالعلاقة القانونية بين الشخص الملتزم أولاً والشخص المستحق بالوثيقة أولاً علاقة عقدية . فهناك قاعدة أساسية تقول بخصوصية العقــد (Privacy of contract) ، وذلك أن أطراف العقد الأصليين (Immediete ponties) هم الملتزمون والمستحقون بموجب العقد ، ولهذه القاعدة إستثناءات منها "التداول" أي أن الأوراق القابلة للتداول مستثناة من هذه القاعدة.

طبيعة الصك وخاصيته أمر مسلم به من جميع الشرائح كما يتفقون في البيانات التي يلزم توفرها فيه إلا أن الشيك قد يختلط بغيره من الصكوك ، لا سيما الكمبيالة الفورية ، بل أن بعض البيانات الإلزامية في الشيك هي وبذات درجة الأهمية التي لغيره من الأوراق كما هو الحال بالنسبة إلي توقيع الساحب وبيان المسحوب عليه . ونسبة لعدم وجود قواعد خاصة بالشيكات وعملاً بنص المادة 76 من قانون الكمبيالات لسنة 1917م (والتي تنص علي تطبيق القواعد ذاتها الواردة بشأن الكمبيالات علي الشيكات) يتعين الرجوع إلي أحكام الكمبيالة باعتبارها الشريعة العامة للأوراق المالية . هذا إلا إذا كانت تلك القواعد تتنافى مع طبيعة الشيك كما هو الحال بالنسبة إلي الضمان لأن التضامن لا يكون إلا باتفاق المتعاقدين أي بمقتضى نص صريح بالقانون.

غني عن البيان أن الشــيك قد أصبح في مكانة النقود في التعامل ، وقيامه بهذه المهمة يحقق مصالح هامة منهــا :

1- التقليل من مخاطر حمل النقود والتنقل بها من جهة لأخرى حيث يمكن التعامل في ملايين الدنانير وتحويلها من جهة لأخرى عن طريق الشيكات دون المخاطر التي قد يتعرض لها الشخص في حالة نقلـه وتحويله لمبالغ نقدية طائلة من جهة لأخرى .

2- تشجيع المواطنين علي إيداع أموالهم في المصارف ومن ثم تزيد فرص استثمار هذه الأموال في مشروعات اقتصادية وتمويل مشاريع الاستثمار والتنمية في البلاد.

3- المساهمة في تحجيم كمية النقود المتداولة خارج المصارف.

ولكي يقوم الشيك بهذا الدور وأداء هذه المهمة لا بد أن يكون محل ثقة كاملة من المتعاقدين فيه بحيث تكون نظرة المستفيدين من الشيك إليه ، وكذلك جميع من يتداولونه في أيديهم هي ذات نظرتهم إلي المبلغ النقدي المدون في الشيك. الشيك عبارة عن علاقة ثلاثية الأطراف : الساحب والمسحوب عليه (البنك) والمستفيد . وقد جري العمل علي أن يكتب الشيك علي نموذج معد سلفاً من البنوك يسلم للعملاء (دفتر شيكات) تتضمن كل ورقة منه اسم البنك واسم العميل ورقم الحساب . أما البيانات الأخرى كاسم المستفيد والتاريخ بالإضافة إلي المبلغ النقدي المراد دفعه والتوقيع فيكتبها الساحب عند إصداره للشيك . ومع ذلك يجوز كتابة الشيك علي ورقة عادية موقعاً عليها من الساحب.

ولأن الشيك كالنقد تماماً - وهذا ما يجب أن يكون قانوناً على الأقل - فهو أداة وفاء وسداد ، وهو واجب الدفع فور الطلب ، ويجب توافر الرصيد لدي البنك المسحوب عليه بمجرد تحرير الشيك ، فيكون لحامله الحق في تقديمه للبنك بمجرد تسلمه إياه.

إثبات تاريخ في الشيك :

ليس ما يوجب تحرير تاريخ للشيك علي أن هذا لا يعني إطلاقاً انعدام أهمية البيان ، بل أن الواقع هو العكس ، فعلي أساسه يتحدد الوقت الذي كان ينبغي أن يوجد فيه الرصيد الكافي لمقابلة المبلغ الوارد في الشيك بافتراض أنه حرر في التاريخ الثابت في الشيك لتحديد المسئولية الجنائية . إن إعطاء الشيك للمستفيد بغير تاريخ يفيد أن الساحب قد فوض المستفيد في وضع التاريخ قبل تقديمه إلي المسحوب عليه ، وينحسر عنه عبء إثبات وجود هذا التفويض ، وينتقل هذا العبء إلي من يرعى خلاف هذا الظاهر.

ففي قضية حكومة السودان ضد عبد الرحمن عبد الله محمد علي م ع / ف ج / 287/1992م (1) قضت المحكمة العليا أنه "ما يسمي بالشيك علي بياض لا يشكل صكاً بالمعني الذي قصده القانون لعدم استيفائه المستلزمات أو متطلبات الصك من حيث تحديد مبلغ محدد من النقود والمستفيد وتاريخ الدفع إلا إذا فوض الساحب المستفيد لملء هذه البينات" وكان المتهم في هذه القضية (وهو الساحب) قد نهي المستفيد (وهو حامل الشـيك) نهياً قاطعاً بعدم تدوين أي مبلغ أو تقديمه للبنك أو تحويله لأي شخص وأن يظل في حوزته كضمان ، وكان ذلك كتابة.

وفي رأينا أن التفويض (في حالة الشيكات على بياض) مفترض ، ولولا أن الساحب قد منع المستفيد صراحة وكتابة بعدم ملء البيانات اللازمة لكان لهذا الشيك شأن آخر . فإن توقيع الساحب للشيك علي بياض دون أن يدرج فيه القيمة لا أثر له في صحة الشيك ولا في تمتعه بالحماية الجنائية التي تعززها المادة 179 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م ما دام استوفي البيانات التي يتطلبها القانون قبل تقديمه للبنك . وفي هذه الحالة فإن مفاد عدم إدراج الساحب للقيمة في الشيك أو عدم إثبات التاريخ أنه فوض المستفيد أو حامل الشيك في وضع هذين البيانين في الشيك قبل تقديمه للبنك.

وفي السابقة م ع / ف ج / 61 / 1994م (1) قضت المحكمة العليا بما يلي :

" لا بد أن يقترن الشيك باتفاق كتابي من شأنه تقييد كونه أداة للوفاء بمجرد الاطلاع ويكون القصد فيها خاصة من جانب الساحب سلب الشيك خصائصه القانونية مما يعد معه صكاً عادياً أما إذا جاء تحرير الشيك خالياً من أية قيود اتفاقية مكتوبة.



1 - مجلة الأحكام القضائية 1992م ص 149.

2 - مجلة الأحكام القضائية 1994م ص 107.

وبصورة توفر له كافة مظاهره فإنه يعتبر شيكاً بالمعني القانوني بحيث لا يلتفت لأي دفع بأنه قد حرر لأغراض أخرى خلاف الوفاء ولا يقبل عندئذ سوي الدفع بسقوط المقابل أو الدفوع العامة الأخرى في الغش والتزوير والبطلان " يقول بعض الشراح (1) أن فكرة التفويض لا ضرورة للاستناد إليها، ذلك أن القانون لا يشترط إثبات تاريخ في الشيك قبل تقديمه إلي المسحوب عليه حتي نعترض التفويض المشار إليه . ثم أن فكرة التفويض تصل بنا يوم تقديم الشيك للوفاء أو التاريخ الذي أعطي فيه الشيك فعلاً . وقد يختلف الأثر بالنسبة إلي وجود رصيد للساحب في الورقتين هذا فضلاً عن مخاطر تلاعب المستفيد بتاريخ تحرير الشيك وإثباته في يوم سابق علي تاريخ التحرير الفعلي وفي وقت لم يكن للساحب فيه رصيد لدي المسحوب عليه .

إثبات تاريخين للشيك :

عادة ما يحمل الشيك تاريخاً واحداً ، وهو تاريخ تحريره ، ويكون واجب الدفع بمجرد الطلب ، أي أن يكون غير معلق علي شرط ، أو مضافاً إلي أجل ، إذ الغرض من الشيك هو أن يكون مماثلاً للنقود ، أي أن يكون ممكناً للمستفيد منه أن يحوله علي الفور إلي مبلغ نقد ، ولا يتحقق ذلك إلا إذا كان المسحوب عليه (البنك) ملتزماً بدفع كل مبلغه في أي وقت يقدم إليه بدءاً من لحظة تحريره . ولكن إذا كان الشيك معلقاً على شرط أو كان مؤجلاً كأن يكتب فيه تاريخان ، تاريخ تحرير وتاريخ استحقاق ، تحول إلي كمبيالة أي أداة ائتمان . وهذا ما قضت به المحكمة العليا (2) يختلف الشيك عن الكمبيالة في أن الكمبيالة أداة ائتمان لا تستحق السداد إلا بعد مضي فترة من الزمن، قد تطول وقد تقصر. أما الشيك فلا يكون بطبيعته الأصلية إلا أداة وفـاء فحسب لأنه واجب الدفع بمجرد تقديمه إلي المسحوب عليه ، وهو عادة ما يكون احد البنوك.

1 - جرائم الشيك - للدكتور حسن صادق المرضاوي ص 88.

2 - محاكمة عثمان محمد الحاج م ع / ف ج / 341 / 1995م غير منشورة.

ويعتبر التاريخ الموضوع علي الشيك هو نفسه تاريخ اليوم الذي أعطي فيه ، فلا يقبل من الساحب إثبات صورية التاريخ لأن العبرة هنا بالحالة الظاهرة وحدها وبغض النظر عن حقيقة الدافع ما دام الشيك يصلح كأداة وفاء في اليوم المبين فيه.

إذا كانت الورقة قد صدرت في تاريخ معين علي أن تكون مستحقة الدفع في تاريخ آخر ، وكانت تحمل التاريخين فلا يصبح عندها شيكاً معاقباً على إصداره وذلك لأنها ليست أداة وفاء وإنما هي زيادة ائتمان ، فيها ذاتها ما يحول دون التعامل بها ، فإذا كانت الورقة قد صدرت في تاريخ معين علي أن تكون مستحقة الدفع في تاريخ آخر فلا يمكن عدها شيكاً بالمعني المقصود ، وذلك لأنها ليست إلا زيادة ائتمان ، فإذا لم تحرر علي أن تكون مستحقة الدفع لدي الطلب بل صدرت علي أن تكون مستحقة الوفاء في غير تاريخ إصدارها فلم تكن الورقة إلا أداة ائتمان لا أداة وفاء.

الشيك للوفاء أو للضمان :

الأصل أن الشيك دائماً أداة وفاء ولا يعرف القانون ما يسمي بشيكات الضمان ، ومع ذلك فهناك أراء تقول بأن الشيك يجوز أن يكون أداة ضمان وائتمان أيضاً ، ويستندون في ذلك علي ما جري عليه العمل مؤخراً في الوسط التجاري باستعمال الشيك مؤخر التاريخ (مؤجل الدفع) في المعاملات التجارية فيما بين التجار وكذلك بين البنوك وعملائها في عقوداتهم كوسيلة لتأجيل الوفاء بمنح المدين مهلة محددة سلفاً حتي يتمكن من تبرير ما عليه لدي البنك في التاريخ المؤجل ، وبذلك يمكن اعتبار الورقة أداة ائتمان تخرج عن وظيفة الشيك المحددة له قانوناً وعرفاً وهي كونه أداة وفاء واجب الدفع بمجرد الطلب لأنه في هذه الحالة أعطي للمدين آجلاً للسداد ، وبالتالي خرجت عن وظيفة الشيك ، ويترتب علي تأخير تاريخ إصدار الشيك التزام المستفيد بعدم تقديمه للبنك المسحوب عليه قبل هذا التاريخ حيث قبل مختاراً هذا الأجل. يرفض آخرون هذا الرأي بدعوى أن القانون لا يعرف شيئاً اسمه شيكات الضمان لأن الشيك هو أداة دفع ووفاء والمقصود من الحماية التي يقررها له القانون هو مماثلته للنقود في المعاملات سواء بسواء ، وأن يكون بديلاً لها تماماً ، والقول بغير ذلك يتعارض مع النظام القانوني للشيك باعتباره زيادة دفع ووفاء فضلاً عن افتقاده لأي أساس قانوني يمكن أن يستند إليه.

إذا استوفي الشيك شكله القانوني وكان مستحق الأداء بمجرد الطلب فإن الساحب لا يستطيع أن يغير من كونه أداة وفاء ، كما لا يستطع تجريده من الميزات التي خصها القانون بها ولا من الحماية القانونية التي يسبغها عليه . يذهب البعض للقول أنه لا عبرة بتاتاً بسبب تحرير الشيك أو الغرض منه أو الباعث علي إصداره ، وأنه لا عبرة حتي لو كان قد تم الوفاء بهذا الدين الذي صدر الشيك تأميناً أو ضماناً له . وتسبيبهم لذلك أن القانون لم يستهدف أساساً حماية المستفيد من الشيك أي حامله ، بل حماية للشيك ذاته كصك دوره في المعاملات يماثل دور النقود إذا توفرت له مقوماته القانونية وكان مستحق الدفع بمجرد الطلب وذلك وصولاً لحماية المعاملات المدنية.

من الواضح أن القانون السوداني لا يأخذ بهذا الرأي القائل أنه لا عبرة بتاتاً بسبب تحرير الشيك كما لا عبرة حتي ولو كان الوفاء قد تم بالدين الذي صدر الشيك به ، ذلك أن المادة 179 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م قد نصت علي أن الشيك الذي عنته المادة بالحماية هو الشيك الذي أعطي "وفاءً لالتزام أو بمقابل" فوجود المقابل - وليست كفايته - أمر ضروري للإدانة تحت المادة 179 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م حسبما قضت المحكمة العليا في م ع / ف ج / 61 / 1994م "(1) آن سبب تحرير الشيك أو الغرض منه أي الباعث علي إصداره هو مقابلة الالتزام أي المقابل .

أنه بالإضافة إلي ما ذكر فقد أعطي المشرع السوداني حق التنازل عن دعوى إعطاء شيك دون رصيد (أو لأي سبب من الأسباب الواردة في المادة 179 المشار إليها)

1 - مجلة الأحكام القضائية - 1994م ص 107.

للمستفيد أو حامل الشيك (المادة 179 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م مقروءة مع المادة 62(2) من نفس القانون حيث اعتبر المشرع السوداني أن الضرر في حالة ارتداد الشيك دون صرف مقصور علي المستفيد من الشيك ، ولم يعر المشرع السوداني اهتماماً للشيك ذاته وحمايته لذاته دون أن يحصر الحماية القانونية لحامله وحده . ففي حالة سداد المتهم (الساحب) وعليه بموجب الشيك قبل المحاكمة شطبت الدعوي الجنائية في مواجهته وأطلق سراحه ، وكأنه لم يرتكب خطأ في مواجهة المجتمع يستحق العقاب.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الشيك متأخر التاريخ :

قد يحرر الساحب الشيك في يوم معين ولكن يثبت فيه تاريخ يوم لاحق فقط ليكون يوم الاستحقاق ، فما دام الثابت به تاريخ واحد فهذا يجعل منه أداة وفاء لا أداة ائتمان . فهو شيك بالمعني القانوني ولو كان تاريخ إصداره قد تأخر واثبت فيه علي غير الواقع . فمتي كان الشيك يحمل تاريخاً واحداً فإنه يعتبر صادراً في التاريخ المثبت فيه . فإذا قدم الشيك المتأخر التاريخ في اليوم الثابت فيه أو في يوم لاحق حينئذ إن كان له رصيد فلن يثير الأمر أشكالا بعد أن تقبض قيمته . وكذلك إن لم يكن له رصيد لأن المقابل ينبغي أن يكون موجوداً حتي قبض قيمة الشيك ، ولا ينفع الساحب دفعه بأنه كان لديه الرصيد الكافي وقت إعطاء الشيك في يوم سابق علي التاريخ الثابت في الشيك.

تتم جريمة إصدار شيك بدون رصيد بمجرد إعطاء الساحب الشيك إلي المستفيد مع علمه بعدم وجود رصيد قابل للسحب في تاريخ الاستحقاق ، إذ يتم بذلك طرح الشيك في التداول ، فتنعطف عليه الحماية القانونية . ولا يغير من جريمة إعطاء شيك بدون رصيد أن يكون تاريخ استحقاق الشيك مغايراً لتاريخ إصداره الحقيقي طالما أنه لا يحمل إلا تاريخاً واحداً ، إذ أن تأخير تاريخ الاستحقاق ليس من شأنه في هذه الحالة أن يغير من طبيعة الشيك ومن قابليته للتداول واستحقاقه للدفــع في تاريـخ السحــب بمجــرد الطلـب . وبذلك يندمج ميعاد الإصدار في ميعاد الاستحقاق ، وتنتقل ملكية المبلغ الوارد في الشيك إلي المستفيد بمجرد إصدار الشيك وتسليمه إليه .هذا إذا أردنا أن نماثل الشيك بالنقد . وبذلك تصبح إفادة البنك بعدم وجود الرصيد إجراء كاشفاً للجريمة التي تحققت بإصدار الشيك وإعطائه للمستفيد مع قيام القصد الجنائي .

مقابل الوفاء في الشيك :

مقابل الوفاء في الشيك هو عبارة عن المبلغ النقدي المبين في الشيك ، ويري البعض وجوب توفر هذا المبلغ وقت إعطاء الشيك لا وقت تقديمه فقط لأن الشيك أمر بالدفع مستوجب الوفاء لدي الطلب في أي وقت، ولا تتحقق هذه الخاصية بغير هذا الوجود المبكر .

ويتوفر سوء النية بمجرد علم ساحب الشيك بعدم وجود رصيد له في تاريخ إصداره . فلا عبرة بما يدفع به الساحب من عدم استطاعته الوفاء بقيمة الشيك بسبب إشهار إفلاسه مثلاِ إذا كان من المتعين أن يكون هذا المقابل موجوداً بالفعل وقت إصدار الشيك . فدفاعه بفشله في توفير المبلغ بسبب إشهار إفلاسه دفاع غير مقبول . وهذا ما استقر عليه قضاء وفقه القانون الفرنسي (1).

وهناك من التشريعات ما تكتفي بوجود الرصيد وقت دفع قيمة الشيك كالقانون الإنجليزي والألماني. ومنها ، وهو الغالب ، ما تتطلب وجود المقابل وقت إعطاء الشيك إذ بهذا تتحقق وظيفته ، ومنها التشريع المصري والفرنسي والبلجيكي والإسباني والإيطالي والبرتقالي (2). أما المحاكم السودانية فقد أخذت بوجوب وجود الرصيد وقت دفــع قيمة الشيك ، لا وقت اصداره ولا وقت تسليمه للمستفيد .

1 - د. حسن صادق المرصفاوي في كتابه " جرائم الشيك " ص 118 .

2 - المرجع أعلاه ص 118 .

الساحب هو المستفيد :

ٍإذا قام الساحب بتحرير شيك لمصلحة نفسه أي يكون الساحب هو المستفيد ثم يقدم الشيك للمسحوب عليه ( البنك ) وهو يعلم بأن ليس له مقابل أي لا رصيد له يغطــي قيمة الشيك ، يذهب رأي في هذا علي أن اصدار الشيك لا يعني تسليمه إلي المستفيد فيعاقب الساحب جنائياً إذا اصدر شيكاً لنفسه وقدمه للبنك وهو عالم بعدم وجود رصيد . ويقول آخرون بعدم الجريمة لأن هذا الشيك مجرد مشروع طالما أنه لم يتم تظهيره إلي الغير .

ويري بعض الكتاب (1) أن الأمر يتوقف علي تعّرف طبيعة الجريمة والغاية من التجريم . فإذا كانت الغاية هي حماية الثقة في الشيكات ، إذا كان الشيك قد سلم من الساحب إلي المسحوب عليه وكان الأول هو المستفيد فإن فعل التسليم في ذاته هو نهاية المطاف للشيك ، ومن ثم لا يتصور اطلاقاً المداولة ، ومتي كان الأمر كذلك فإنه ينتفي تصور الاعطاء المكون لركن الجريمة .

متي يعد التظهير إعطاءً :

يعاقب القانون علي فعل إعطاء الشيك أي طرحه للتداول حيث جاء في فاتحة المادة 179(1) من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م ما يلي :

" يعد مرتكباً جريمة إعطاء صك مردود من يعطي شخصاً صكاً مصرفياً وفاءً لالتزام أو بمقابل ويرده المسحوب عليه لأي من الدواعي التالية " .

فكل تصرف في الشيك لاحق لذلك لا يعد إعطاء إلا إذا كان المظهر سيء النية أي يعلم بعدم وجود رصيد للساحب يغطي قيمة الشيك ، وقد جرم هذا الفعل بنص صريح في البند (3) من المادة 179 المشار إليها :

1 - د. حسن صادق المرصفاوي في كتابه " جرائم الشيك " ص 118 .

" من يظهر صكاً مصرفياً ويسلمه لغيره ويرد بالوجه الوارد في البند (1) وكان يعلم بما يدعو لرده يعاقب بالغرامة أو بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات أو بالعقوبتين معاً " .

وهذا النظر إلي الواقع يتفق مع الثقة الممنوحة للشيك والحكمة في التجريم ، لأن هذه الثقة لا تتطلب إلا بالنسبة لفعل صاحب الشيك ، والمظهر في حالة علمه بعدم وجود رصيد وتعرف في الشيك مدفوعاً للتخلص من ضرر يحيق به . وهذا هو السبب في أن المشرع فرّق بين عقوبتي الساحب والمظهر ، فبينما تمتد عقوبة الساحب لخمس سنوات - البند الثاني من المادة 179 - تمتد عقوبة المظهر العالم بعدم وجود رصيد لثلاث سنوات - البند الثالث من نفس المادة .

في الختام :

يجب أن تكون نظرة أفراد المجتمع إلي ورقة الشيك هي نظرهم إلي أوراق النقد ذاتها ، بمعني أنه يتعين علي من يعطي لآخر شيكاً أن يكون مدركاً بأنه قد أعطاه نقداً حقيقياً ، وليس مجرد ورقة فاقدة القيمة. 

الآراء التي تنادي بعدم قيام المسئولية الجنائية عن الشيك متي تبين أن لم يصدر وفاء لدين وإنما حرر ضماناً لقروض مثلاً ، هذه الآراء ليست وجيهة وذلك لسبب بسيط هو حال الشيك المؤسف في الحياة اليومية حيث لم يعد يتمتع بأي احترام في التداول ، وأصبحت القاعدة هي التردد والتفكير ملياً قبل التعامل به .ويرفض الكثيرون في معاملاتهم قبول الشيكات ويصرون علي أن يكون التعامل معهم بالنقد . وبات قبول الشيك مخاطرة يتوقف نجاحها علي الإدارة المطلقة للساحب ، فإن انطوي عدم سداد قيمته فهناك طرق عدة ينتهجها الساحب لعرقلة السداد مع البقاء طليقاً دون القبض عليه وإبقائه بالحراسة طبقاً لنص المادة 179 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م ، ومن هذه الطرق اللجوء لاعلان الافلاس لا يقاف إجراءات الدعوي الجنائية بشأن الشيك المردود وذلك في حالة الأفراد . أما في حالة الشركات فإنها تلجأ للتصفية ، كما أن الساحب كثيراً ما يفتعل قضية جنائية لمعارضة الشيك وحجزه لمنع تقديمه للبنك في تاريخ الاستحقاق وذلك لعلمه بأنه سيرد دون صرف لعدم وجود رصيد ، وقد يرفع الساحب دعوي مدنية لمنازعة المقابل مثلاً لكي يستصدر أمراً من المحكمة المدنية لايقاف الشيك ، وبسلوك هذه الطرق يقوم الساحب بانهاك المستفيد حامل الشيك في أقسام الشرطة ودور المحاكم وفي مختلف مراحل التقاضي حتي مرحلة المراجعة حيث يتم السداد بعد سنوات من تاريخ الاستحقاق حيث يكون المبلغ المطلوب قد فقد الكثير من قيمته بسبب الهبوط المستمر في قيمة العملة 

لابد من النظر إلي موضوع تجريم إرتداد الشيك دون صرف علي أنه ليس لحماية المستفيد من الشيك وحسب إنما هو بالإضافة إلي ذلك لحماية حق عام هو اضفاء الثقة علي الشيك ذاته . اذن لا يكفي لشطب الدعوي الجنائية تحت المادة 179 من القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991م تنازل المستفيد من الشيك لأن الأخير إنما يتنازل عن حقه الخاص وحسب ، ويبقي بعد ذلك الحق العام والذي يجب عقاب المتهم حماية له . وعليه فإن ادراج الجريمة المنصوص عليها تحت المادة 179 من الجرائم التي يمكن التنازل عنها لا يتفق مع هذه النظرة .


منقول

----------

